# Critical error: system32\drivers\ndis.sys



## keroro (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi. 
I made a post in the hijack section already but I thought if anyone else in here has run into this problem b4 and solved it.
starting from tday, my pc just wont boot into the Vista32 OS and i get the following message:

Critical error - system32\drivers\ndis.sys missing or corrupt.
0x45d
0x80000FFFF (in log)

as a result, i cant get into windows to start removing the virus, so im stuck and i dont know what to do from here. all i can open is MSDOS using the Vista DVD.

plz plz help!


----------



## keroro (Dec 20, 2006)

Just to be more specific:

"system32\drivers\ndis.sys
0xc0000221
Microsoft failed to load because a critical system driver is missing, or corrupt"


----------



## keroro (Dec 20, 2006)

a wild guess but i think the problem is also to do with the boot manager and boot loader not being the same drive letter

when i type bcdedit, i get:

Windows Boot Manager 
-------------------- 
identifier {bootmgr} 
device partition=C: 
description Windows Boot Manager 
locale en-US 
inherit {globalsettings} 
default {ntldr} 
displayorder {ntldr} 
{50c73d4f-e6b3-11da-bc73-d30cdb1ce216} 
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag} 
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader 
------------------- 
identifier {50c73d4f-e6b3-11da-bc73-d30cdb1ce216} 
device partition=E: 
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe 
description Windows Vista
locale en-US 
inherit {bootloadersettings} 
osdevice partition=E: 
nx OptIn 

I have two hard drives and i think that the OS somehow got booted to the wrong one which can only explain the different drive letters. Also the problem started after Vista restarted after the latest update.
Vista is actually installed in the E drive AND NOT in the C drive (I dont remember why the drive letters ended up being in that order... but anyway the C drive was used as storage for the "Complete Backup" feature in Vista, and i think its confusing the boot manager) 

I dont know if this is the main root of the dnis.sys problem but I do think its a bit strange that the boot manager is indicating the wrong drive where I have Vista installed. Does anyone know how i can change the boot manager so that it starts from E: and not C:?
If that doesnt fix the problem, I dont know how to go about reinstalling the ndiv driver either.
Should I follow the guides here>>>
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315241

Any suggestions would be fantastic.
thnx in advance and for reading.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall your nic card driver


----------



## keroro (Dec 20, 2006)

how do i go about doing that when i cant get into windows?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the vista dvd to the install screen
on the bottom left click on repair


----------

